# ĐỒ CHƠI GIÁO DỤC ƯƠM MẦM TÀI NĂNG CHO TRẺ



## Robot Stem TPA (21/10/20)

Trong mỗi đứa trẻ đều có một ước mơ ngây ngô, hồn nhiên từ hồi nhỏ trở thành bác sĩ, giáo viên, chú bộ đội... giống nghề nghiệp của bố mẹ.

Các bạn nhỏ luôn tò mò, thích khám phá mọi thứ xung quanh. Và tất nhiên đồ chơi là thứ thích nhất của các bé. Và để cho con có thể vui chơi thoải mái đồng thời nuôi dưỡng ước mơ con thì những mô hình *đồ chơi giáo dục STEM* chính là những phần quà vô cùng thú vị.

Không ép buộc con theo định hướng của mình, những mô hình *đồ chơi giáo dục STEM* cho con nhiều sự lựa chọn về ngành nghề sau này, đồng thời cho con những khám phá mới mẻ về thế giới xung quanh.

*1.Đồ chơi giáo dục STEM là gì?*

Không chỉ đơn thuần là những bộ đồ chơi bình thường, đồ chơi giáo dục STEM mang đến cho trẻ những trải nghiệm vô cùng bổ ích và lý thú.

Là mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục nên các bộ độ chơi có tính giáo dục rất cao, tuy nhiên được áp dụng theo *phương pháp giáo dục STEM* nên kiến thức mà trẻ được tiếp nhận thì rất tự nhiên chứ không bị ép buộc.




Ví dụ như trong quá trình vui chơi lắp ghép, trẻ biết được thêm các kiến thức về vật lý như nguyên lý hoạt động của đòn bẩy, các động cơ,.. các ngôn ngữ lập trình cơ bản và đặc biệt trẻ có thể tự tay thay đổi code để theo ý mình.

Vô tình trẻ lại được tiếp thu thêm những kiến thức về công nghệ 4.0 khi mà thời kỳ của khoa học ngày càng phát triển và được ứng dụng rộng rãi.

*2.Tại sao lại chọn các mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục STEM để ươm mầm tài năng cho bé*

Các mô hình *đồ chơi giáo dục STEM* là những mô hình lắp ghép với nhiều hình thù khác nhau như cái xe, con vật, xích đu, máy bay,.... từ đó duy trì và nuôi dưỡng khả năng sáng tạo ở trẻ. Cộng thêm tính linh hoạt của các mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục vì vậy mà trẻ có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo và không bị gò bó.

Các mô hình là hình ảnh phản chiếu suy nghĩ của trẻ về thế giới xung quanh, về cảm nghĩ, về khả năng tư duy từ đó mà bố mẹ có những định hướng bám sát theo những ước mơ của con.





Không mang tính ép buộc, những mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục giúp bé phát triển khả năng tư duy, sáng tạo của mình một cách tự nhiên thông qua quá trình vui chơi.

Khơi gợi niềm đam mê về công nghệ cho bé thông qua quá trình tiếp cận nền tảng sơ khai nhất thông qua các mô hình lắp ráp đồ chơi giáo dục STEM.

*3.Mua đồ chơi giáo dục STEM cho con ở đâu?*

Hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều nhà cung cấp, các sản phẩm trôi nổi gắn mác đồ chơi giáo dục với những hình thù bắt mắt và thu hút trẻ. Tuy nhiên lại không đảm bảo an toàn, ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé.

Nếu bố mẹ đang băn khoăn không biết mua đồ chơi giáo dục STEM cho bé ở đâu thì các mô hình đồ chơi giáo dục STEM của TPA là lựa chọn vô cùng đúng đắn dành cho bố mẹ.

Với hơn 14 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực tự động hóa, cung cấp thiết bị dạy nghề, các mô hình* robot giáo dục STEM*, đội ngũ kỹ thuật lành nghề và giàu kinh nghiệm tự tin mang đến cho bố mẹ và bé các bộ *đồ chơi giáo dục STEM* chất lượng và đảm bảo an toàn.




Đội ngũ kỹ sư túc trực 24/7 luôn sẵn sàng hỗ trợ bố mẹ và các bé trong quá trình lắp ghép.

*Hơn nữa để thuận tiện trong quá trình mua hàng bố mẹ chỉ cần liên hệ theo số hotline 0979 586 469 để được tư vấn và đặt hàng trực tiếp, đồng thời sẽ được FREESHIP đến tận nhà.

—————————————————————–


MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ 

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TỰ ĐỘNG HÓA TÂN PHÁT

NHÀ CUNG CẤP SỐ 1 THIẾT BỊ GIÁO DỤC STEM 

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính 189 Phan Trọng Tuệ –Thanh Liệt- Thanh Trì – Hà Nội

Hotline: 0979 586 469

Website: robotstemtpa.vn, Tpad.vn,  **tpa.com.vn*​


----------



## mai phương (6/11/20)

Không chỉ đơn thuần là những bộ đồ chơi bình thường, đồ chơi giáo dục STEM mang đến cho trẻ những trải nghiệm vô cùng bổ ích và lý thú.


----------



## thanhlaan95 (16/3/21)

Vô tình trẻ lại được tiếp thu thêm những kiến thức về công nghệ 4.0 khi mà thời kỳ của khoa học ngày càng phát triển và được ứng dụng rộng rãi.


----------



## Lan Anh (9/9/21)

Chọn đồ chơi phù hợp với lứa tuổi giúp trẻ ránh xa máy tính và điện thoại là điều cha mẹ đáng học tập. Nhân đây, nếu trẻ thường xuyên sử dụng internet và học online tại nhà thì m xin giới thiệu 1 phần mềm giúp các mẹ vừa quản lý dc con em mình đang làm j , sử dụng máy tính ra sao, vừa có thể phòng ngừa trẻ truy cập vào những trang wep không lành mạnh ạ .
Phần mềm này cập nhật sẵn những trang web đen cũng như web trò chơi điện tử mà các con hay vào. Đồng thời các mẹ cũng có thể tự link các trang web không muốn con sử dụng để chặn
Khi sử dụng phần mềm thì máy tính sẽ không truy cập được vào những trang này nữa, bảo vệ an toàn cho con.
Ngoài ra các mẹ yên tâm vì phần mềm có cả chức năng chặn theo giờ, cũng như bỏ chặn và truy cập lịch sử xem các con đã từng vào những trang nào.
Nói chung để kiểm soát Internet của các con rất tiện các mẹ nhé.
Phần mềm tên VAPU, có bản dùng thử miễn phí và bản cao cấp, cập nhật sẵn các web đen, web điện tử liên tục.
Các mẹ có thể xem thử ạ


----------

